# Do shimp/inverts need to be quarantined?



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Just curious if they need to be quarantined or can they be directly added to the main tank?

Thanks.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

The actually shrimp doesn't need to. They died pretty fast if they are sick. However, it's the water that may carry something. Hence if you have a way of medicating a temporary bowl, you can actually leave it in there for 30 mins while you are mixing it with tank water to acclimatize. Then just do a quick scope and dump into the new tank.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Snails should be qt'd for the most part - they can be carriers of secondary life stages for various fish parasites.


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

i wouldn't use any type of medication on them if you do quarantine them... most common medications are toxic to inverts.


----------

